# Help



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

Hoe old does a doe have to be to breed she is a mini rex

Mimi


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 23, 2011)

mimi- weren't you just trying to get rid of your female rabbit two days ago and you think your male is under weight? I'm concerned that this may not be a well thought out plan? If you don't have time for the two you have (as per your rascue me post) then why would you want more?

I'm not trying to start a fight, just worried about your rabbits.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

Because i can and i will and you are trying to start a fight


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

Why breeding her? Not doing it for show, Just pet wise?

Age to breed is about 6 months. But it also depends on the rabbit/ and breed.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I am breeding her for pet but i am breeding my 2 tan for show and breeding.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

ohh,


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

Ideal first time breeding age is 6 to 8 months for a Mini Rex.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mimi Bauer wrote: *


> Because i can and i will and you are trying to start a fight


Wow, now that is real mature and responsible. :rollseyes Want a pet then go to a shelter where rabbits are the third most euthanized animals next to cats and dogs. Or buy a pet from a reputable breeder even that has unshowable culls.

This is not anti-breeding statement, it's an anti-irresponsible breeding statement.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I do what i want to do when i want to do it


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I am breeding her for pet but i am breeding my 2 tan for show and breeding.Shelter are retarded the the adoption porcess and price are ovtragecus


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sorry you have such a bad attitude and I'm even more sorry for your rabbits. I can't make you do anything, clearly, but you didn't even acknowledge my post. People like you is why so many rabbits DIE in shelters EVERYDAY. That, "I can whatever the hell I want" attitude. 

Apparently you didn't read the part of my post recommending you get a pet from a breeder. They usually have unshowable babies available.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I breeb for show and breeding


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

But why breed the tan, if he's skinny and something maybe is wrong with him. And the babies get whatever the dad haves. And babies get sick and even die. And then selling the babies to somebody that maybe the dad haves. You never know what happens or what can happen. I would get the buck worked out first. And/ or get another buck for breed with your doe.








We all raise and show rabbits around here,


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm sorry you have such a bad attitude and I'm even more sorry for your rabbits. I can't make you do anything, clearly, but you didn't even acknowledge my post. People like you is why so many rabbits DIE in shelters EVERYDAY. That, "I can whatever the hell I want" attitude.
> 
> Apparently you didn't read the part of my post recommending you get a pet from a breeder. They usually have unshowable babies available.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 23, 2011)

This isn't going to go anywhere, like talking to a brick wall, so I'm going to make my exit in this thread. :wave:


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok bye.I am going to have him check by a vet before breed him


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I have 2 boy


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

That's good that he's seeing a vet.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, here's the deal if you don't mind listening to some advice. I don't have anything against people breeding for pets, in fact I do it too sometimes when someone wants a mini rabbit with Silver Marten marten markings ect. But, you can't open a new thread, not listen to replies and be rude about it. I'm sorry, but "I do what i want to do when i want to do it" is a rude statement when people are trying to give advice. My advice to you is to invest in some nice show Tan stock if you want to show. 
If you want to go ahead and breed the doe and sell her later, fine. But don't advertise her as a good 4-H project. I don't know much about 4-H, but isn't part of it showing? I saw the picture of her on your Flicker page and I have to admit that she does not at all look like a Mini Rex and would probably be DQ'ed at a 4-H show. 

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

here is a pic of my mini rex http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

Much better! I just clicked on the link on your other thread. Must be a different rabbit.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

no it 1 rabbit and it my mini rex


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

Agree with Emily.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

This is the same rabbit? http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5374358772/

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mimi Bauer wrote: *


> here is a pic of my mini rex http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1



That picture is the veryfirst to show up when you google pictures for 'mini rex', and it appears to be on another website. Plus, that flickr picture was just uploaded today.

You sure you didn't just copy that picture to justify that you have a show-quality mini rex?

If that is the case, then make sure that next time you decide to steal somebody else's picture,choose a less common picture - not the very first one to show up on google images.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wow. Your right Kristen.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

I should be a spy.

:coolness:


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

And they just deleted the picture that Emily posted the link.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

no it my mini rex


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...qi=&aql=&oq=min+rex&pbx=1&fp=8ce0e008a607e93d


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup. Noticed that too.

~Sigh~ 

Why must people act like this? 

hwell:


----------



## Yield (Jan 23, 2011)

[align=center]This person seems like a Troll- just saying immature things and trying to rile us up.

"Because i can and i will and you are trying to start a fight"

Mimi- you mad bro?


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

It is my rabbit


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread just got really amusing, haha. Gotta love them bored trolls. urpletongue


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 23, 2011)

anyone that says "shelters and adoption are retarded" deserve to be euthanized.

a) because EVERYONE on this website realises the benefits of shelters and adopting rabbits.
b) using the word "retarded" to express your distaste for something is very horrible. There are some retarded people in the world and making them something to be upheld for ridicule is awful. what if one of the forum members was "retarded" or had a "retarded" child or sibling or family member? i'm sure they would be quite upset seeing that post. it's ableist and its wrong.


----------



## Mimi Bauer (Jan 23, 2011)

Get a life


----------



## Yield (Jan 23, 2011)

Mimi Bauer wrote:


> It is my rabbit



[align=center]





If you think I'm believing you, you're delusional.
I dunno about everyone else, but it's so obvious you're a troll.





Trollface^


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a wonderful life with my 7 rabbits and enjoy actively posting and contributing to a forum rather than making offensive and defensive statements like a 5 year old child


----------



## lelanatty (Jan 23, 2011)

I believe that Mimi Bauer got the answer to her question, so no more posts need to be made on this thread.

Need we be reminded again? 

This forum is THE RABBITRY and a place for information involving breeds and breeding. 

If you are not a breeder, you don't support breeding and you have nothing of note to contribute to a thread beyond expressing an opinion on breeding, PLEASE DON'T POST. 

Rabbitry Moderators and fellow breeders should be the ones overseeing and responding to these topics. They have the knowledge and the mandate. (Breeders don't post in the 'Rescue Me' forum with suggestions like 'why not buy a purebred from a breeder?' They deserve the same courtesy in their own area). 

All members are welcome to express their opinions on posts outside the Rabbitry area although all members are also being asked to remember RabbitsOnline.net is designed to be totally non-judgmental and non-confrontational. PLEASE RESPECT THAT IN EVERY AREA!


----------



## Yield (Jan 23, 2011)

lelanatty wrote:


> I believe that Mimi Bauer got the answer to her question, so no more posts need to be made on this thread.
> 
> Need we be reminded again?
> 
> ...



[align=center]I'm very offended that you're practically yelling at everyone. "PLEASE RESPECT THAT IN EVERY AREA!" 

Mimi was being rude to many other people when they were just stating their opinion, and is in the wrong as much as any one else is. 

People answered and asked questions about Mimi's post- not everyone was being "mean" per se to Mimi- even though "Mimi" could be a fake if they are trying to play off as the most popular mini-rex picture on google as their rabbit.


----------



## lelanatty (Jan 23, 2011)

I copied that from our forum Policy for this section of the forum. It is one of the threads that stays at the very top under the heading "NOTE: PLEASE DON'T POST UNSOLICITED ANTI-BREEDING OPINIONS IN THE RABBITRY AND SHOW ROOM" 

That post is there as a warning to all who post here. Sometimes we seem to forget that it is there and that one of the main things that is emphasized in all of our forum policy is respect. If someone is being disrespectful, that is not reason to do the same.

I apologize, I should have said that it was our forum policy when I posted it. It was just meant to remind everyone of it.


----------



## Yield (Jan 24, 2011)

lelanatty wrote:


> I copied that from our forum Policy for this section of the forum. It is one of the threads that stays at the very top under the heading "NOTE: PLEASE DON'T POST UNSOLICITED ANTI-BREEDING OPINIONS IN THE RABBITRY AND SHOW ROOM"
> 
> That post is there as a warning to all who post here. Sometimes we seem to forget that it is there and that one of the main things that is emphasized in all of our forum policy is respect. If someone is being disrespectful, that is not reason to do the same.
> 
> I apologize, I should have said that it was our forum policy when I posted it. It was just meant to remind everyone of it.



[align=center]Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't see any unsolicited anti breeding statements. I'm well aware of the rules being a member here since 07.

However, feeding trolls is never good, so that's all I will add. I'm sure a Mod or Admin will clear up this mess shortly.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 24, 2011)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> I copied that from our forum Policy for this section of the forum. It is one of the threads that stays at the very top under the heading "NOTE: PLEASE DON'T POST UNSOLICITED ANTI-BREEDING OPINIONS IN THE RABBITRY AND SHOW ROOM"
> 
> That post is there as a warning to all who post here. Sometimes we seem to forget that it is there and that one of the main things that is emphasized in all of our forum policy is respect. If someone is being disrespectful, that is not reason to do the same.
> 
> I apologize, I should have said that it was our forum policy when I posted it. It was just meant to remind everyone of it.


from what i saw there didnt seem to be any "anti-breeding" posts... mainly just anti "mimi bauer" breeding posts (ie telling her not to breed her severely underweight doe that she was wanting to give away only a few weeks ago). a lot of the posts were in response to her general attitude and rude-ness.

I am personally quite offended by her anti-adoption stance, not to mention her use of the word "retarded" to denote something she finds unsavory. with how-ever many hundreds of members we have here i'm sure there would be at least one that would have disabled family members who would also be offended by this able-ist language.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2011)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *I believe that Mimi Bauer got the answer to her question, so no more posts need to be made on this thread.*
> 
> *Need we be reminded again? *
> 
> ...


:hugsquish:

Thank you Lelanatty for your post. You are a gem!

Once again folks - from our Forum Decorum which Lelanatty quoted some of...


*Unacceptable Behavior (Subject toWarnings):*

- name calling

- ridiculing of another's opinion

- failure to 'agree to disagree'

- the posting of obviously inflammatorytopics (eg: rabbit meat, breeder vs.animal rights attacks) 

- overly abrasive or negative posts on any topic

- personal vendettas

- 'advertising' or linking other forums or commercialventuresin posts (see Content Rulesfor advertising policies).


*I understand where many of you are coming from and I understand your frustration. 

However - things like the detective work done here - are best to be forwarded to a moderator for them to deal with. In addition - many of the comments on here were unnecessary - both by the original poster and by those who followed.

Since the question about the age for breeding was asked - and answered - this thread is now "closed".

One last reminder - we are NOT the rabbit police. While we may disagree with someone's choices for their rabbits - we can not "force" them to do what we want. This is when we "agree to disagree" and move on instead of arguing publicly on the forum.


*


----------

